# Friday Night at the Patronus



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

My first trip with a couple of experienced guys, Donnie and Tommy. After finding out the hard way we could not launch at Shoreline (some sort of festival), we tried the launch at the South end of the 3 mile bridge....what a joke, so shallow, no way to get a 26' Glacier Bay into the water.
Donnie is active duty so we went to NAS and got under way around 4pm.

Made it out to Patronus around 8 or so, the Black Fin were thick, we took turns at the helm. Seas were rough around 3-4. Took a break and slept a while around midnight, wind blowing a gail and strong current we did not drop for Swords (our plan). 

Around 4 or so we moved back to the Patronus to catch a few more BF and wait on the morning light. Around 5 we hooked a 73lb Yellow Fin and Donnie nailed the gaff (I gave him a 10)and put it in the boat.

Tried trolling at light, boat taking water over the bow on the Northerly headings due to waves and slow speed, started to fill fish box with salt water, pretty sure I need to put new gaskets around lid. 

Any way, got two knock downs and put a 25lb YF in the boat and we got ready to head in. Rough ride but we made it home with fish and ice in the box.

Can't wait to go again.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

thats a nice bunch of fish ....... way to do it !!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds like tough fishing! good job!


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey i got a 26' world cat. how much fuel do u have on board and do u know about how much u burned. Been dying to go try tht on my boat. Just havent got the courage yet. Mine holds 200 gallons. Just seeing if i have enough.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

RORO said:


> Hey i got a 26' world cat. how much fuel do u have on board and do u know about how much u burned. Been dying to go try tht on my boat. Just havent got the courage yet. Mine holds 200 gallons. Just seeing if i have enough.


I have the yamaha fuel management system on the boat, so I get a total gallons burned and can judge on that. I hold 180 gal and burn 1.5 - 2 miles per gallon, it is around 80 miles out so at 1.5 = 53 gal....rough estimate...I think my burn was 45 gal when we got on the Padronus. We decided to head in with 90gal left on board....when we got back to NAS we had a total burn of 147gallons.

Not sure I have helped you or not.


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

i went out there sunday and loaded the boat with blackfins and moved because the sharks got so bad. what did you catch your tuna on jigs or chucking?


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job guys, that's a nice bunch of fish.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

bconnally said:


> i went out there sunday and loaded the boat with blackfins and moved because the sharks got so bad. what did you catch your tuna on jigs or chucking?


Diamond Jigs


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Good report!


----------

